# Medications at different clinics?



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Maybe this is more suited to IVF chit chat, but as I post more here these days, just wondered what you ladies think!

A lot of us have been on different down regging and stimming meds for our cycles.  My clinic seem to use Buserelin and Gonal F.  I'm wondering if thats simply because the pharmaceutical companies who supply these drugs pump a lot of money into the particular clinic and the pay off is that the clinic use their meds.  Or is it more based on clinical findings?  I find myself swinging from one opinion to the other on this one and just wondered if you've been changed from one brand of medication to another for d/r and stimming or using the same stuff from one tx cycle to the next.  

Shamrock63


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Shamrock
My clinic generally prescribe Buserelin and Puregon.  When I asked about going on Menopur after my first cycle (had been doing a bit of research on my own), they said that as far as they were concerned all the stimming drugs had the same results - but they agreed to put me on Menopur nevertheless.  I agree with you that it would be interesting to know why they choose the drugs they do.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

I used Gonal F with first child. Now have been (was) using Puregon and Menopur. Menopur and Gonal F seem to be the same thing. I think some DRS just get a preference for certain brands.
bonnie

PS Editing the above statement ... I meant Puregon and Gonal F are nearly the same things...follitropine and are used for stimming and in combination with Menopur in my case.

Puregon and Follistim  are exactly the same thing but Follistim is the name in the USA ( follitropine b)
sorry for the confusion.

Menopur is HMG ( human Menopausal gonadotropin) and can be found in the name also of Humegon, Pergonal, Menogon, Repronex, merional, amongst others depending what country you are in.

And I guess while I am looking at the same info list....
Oestridiol comes marketed as: Estrofem, Progynova, Zumenon, Climara, Dermestril, Estraderm(patch), Strace, and others....

in category of GnRH agonists:
buserelin comes as Suprafact or Suprecur
leuproreline /leuprolide as Lucrin, Lupron,Prostrap, Trenantone, Provrin, Enantone...
nafarelin as Synarel or Synarela
triptorelin as Decapeptyl or Trelstar

ANd GnRH antagonists 
cetrorelix as Cetrotide
ganirelix as Orgalutron or Antagon

And Progestagens:
progesterone as Progestan, Utrogestan, Progestine, Cyclogest,Perlutex,Crinone gel, Progeffik, Prometrium, Novogest...

Hope this is helpful to anyone. b123


----------



## Zoe BB (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi b123,

Just happenned to notice that you said your protocol included Gonal F and Menopur.  I am about to start ICSI/IVF for the 1st time in Nov/Dec.  Originally I was supposed to be on BCP(to control cycle, as I am undergong IVF in NY and need to book flights), Lupron, Menopur and Follistim.

I happenned to call the nurse last week and found out they changed the Follistim for Gonal F.

At the moment no problems have been identified on my side,  I'm 32.  We have MF.

I'm just trying to understand a bit more about the protocol I have been prescribed.  Any clues?


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well I am no RE  but have been around this a few times.  

ALthough I never took the bcp until recent cycles.. that is to control your cycle. for planning a bit.  Lupron is to "down Reg"  I am on decapepytl right now for that .  It is so they get your ovaries to not be producing on their own.  Then they stimulate your ovaries themselves so they will produce several follicles, optimum being about 10-20 I would say. .. you want quality not quantity. The stimulation is a combination of the Menopur and follistim that you were prescribed.  I was taking a lot as I am older.  I would think you would not have a heavy dose.  That will start with your perioed and continue usually about 14 days or so.  You will be monitored with Ultrasounds and Bllod tests to make sure of the progress of everything.    Cornell should give you information on their protocol in general but nothing is written in stone.  Doses will be changed as needed depending on your scans and blood tests. 
There is lots of info online.  do a few Google searches for IVF procedure or drug protocols.

Hope that helps.
Bonnie


----------

